# 14x22 cake pans



## jenniferw (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi- Can anyone please tell me how much batter is required for a 14x22" pan? I havent found any recipes for that size, and I dont have the pan yet so I cant find out using water. Thanks for your help!
Jennifer


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

14 x 22 = four 7" x 11" x 2" baking pan [9c] = 36

Does your proposed cake tin fit into your oven?


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

A 15" x 20" x 2" sheet-cake pan (3-mix capacity) will provide 50-70 cake servings. Whereas, a 16" x 24" x 2" inch pan (4-mix cap.) will provide 60-90+ servings! The Magic Line 14-gauge aluminum line is a brand commonly stocked by professional bakers. The company’s 16" x 24" x 2" pan costs about $42.

A 7" x 11" x 2" rectangular pan has a volume of 1½ quarts (6 cups).


----------

